# PILOTES POUR PINNACLE STUDIO MovieBox USB



## tomyb 2512 (1 Décembre 2006)

*:king: * Bonjour a tous, ma mere viens d'acheter un appareil genial qui transforme le VHS et tous un tas d'autres formats en numerique, il s'agit de la PINNACLE STUDIO MovieBox USB, qui fonctionne tres bien sous Windob mais elle est aussi l'heureuse proprietaire d'un powerbook alors elle aimerait savoir si il existais des driver pour MAC OSX pour cet appareil et si oui ou peut elle les trouver?
Par avance je vous remercie.

Et encore une fois ce site et super !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

